# School me on Oxygen absorbers



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

So as to not hijack another three... What size/strenghth
and when should they be used?
Thank you, Cakes


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake,

Oxygen is a food's worst enemy. So in regards to long term food storage of dry bulk foods, mylar bags that can be sealed and Oxygen absorbers are often used to keep foods from spoiling and from the elements/critters. The O2 absorber come in a variety of sizes for use in a variety of different sized bags.

The attached chart may help. I usually over-do the oxygen absorbers that I put in the food storage mylar bag. They are pretty cheap and I want them to work so an extra absorber tossed in doesn't cost you much and if it does the job then mission accomplished!

Chart: How Many Oxygen Absorbers Do I Use For My Food Storage? | Ready Nutrition


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Urinal Cake,
> 
> Oxygen is a food's worst enemy. So in regards to long term food storage of dry bulk foods, mylar bags that can be sealed and Oxygen absorbers are often used to keep foods from spoiling and from the elements/critters. The O2 absorber come in a variety of sizes for use in a variety of different sized bags.
> 
> ...


Thanks Slip, this is a very informative site!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There are also some YouTube videos on the process. My first attempt was sometime around 2001. I don't remember having YouTube and I screwed up a couple of bags of beans or pasta. 

I usually wait until I have multiple products to put up before I buy the O2 absorbers, that way I use them all instead of trying to save some for the next job. 

Make sure you write on the bag the product and the date you put it up. I made the mistake way back when of not labeling the food. So I'm looking for some pinto beans one day and opened 3 bags of rice before I found the beans.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> There are also some YouTube videos on the process. My first attempt was sometime around 2001. I don't remember having YouTube and I screwed up a couple of bags of beans or pasta.
> 
> I usually wait until I have multiple products to put up before I buy the O2 absorbers, that way I use them all instead of trying to save some for the next job.
> 
> Make sure you write on the bag the product and the date you put it up. I made the mistake way back when of not labeling the food. So I'm looking for some pinto beans one day and opened 3 bags of rice before I found the beans.


Can I use foodsaver bags? or do they have to be mylar?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Can I use foodsaver bags? or do they have to be mylar?


With mylar you get a total seal as the mylar melts. I assume you can use foodsaver bags but I don't know. I don't have a foodsaver..( I remember Auntie poking fun at me one time of all things I have, a food saver is not one of them!)


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

ok next question... Can you use roll of mylar in the food saver?

Two 11" x 50&apos; Mylar Foil Bags Rolls 100 300cc Oxygen Absorbers Food Storage | eBay


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's the proper way to determine the 02 absorber cc requirement for a particular container ..... Emergency Preparedness


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Seems to me if you suck most of the air out with a vac sealer you could use much smaller O2 absorberooskies.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well would seem to be dependent on how much o2 manages to permeate the bag. Food saver bags are supposed to not be good to keep it out..but mylar is.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well would seem to be dependent on how much o2 manages to permeate the bag. Food saver bags are supposed to not be good to keep it out..but mylar is.


I was assuming Mylar but you have a great point. Oxygen would on some level permeate the bag so an absorbarooski big enough to handle that should be used.

Makes sense not to oversize the bag too. That much more bag wall area to allow oxygen into the bag.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Look, like make an example. Say a 1 lb box of dry pasta. GO!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

So with a mylar bag you load it with the food minis the air in it throw in son o2 absorbers and seal ti, right? How long would that 1 lb of pasta be good for?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Once again, I did the heavy Lifting, but at least I share...


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Slippy said:


> With mylar you get a total seal as the mylar melts. I assume you can use foodsaver bags but I don't know. I don't have a foodsaver..( I remember Auntie poking fun at me one time of all things I have, a food saver is not one of them!)


No. You can't use a food saver bag. They do allow air in over time. They are for freezing.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

